# ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 280 vs Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 Kopfkino



## goede (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo liebe Helfer kann mich nicht enscheiden ich wollte mir die ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 360 kaufen aber nirgens auf lager da ich meine restlichen teile schon Bestellt hab mus ich entweder die 280 bestellen oder Alphacool Eisbaer LT360. was soll ich machen. welche ist besser und leise?
Vielen dank schonmal in voraus.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Dezember 2019)

Die freezer ist um Welten besser. Wenn du dein Loop erweitern möchtest dann nimm die Eisbaer.
hab den 360er freezer II 2x gekauft, top und die test sprechen ganz klar für die freezer II! Lieferprobleme sind schon länger, die wurde auch viel später released als die kleineren. Nutz solange den boxed Kühler.


----------



## goede (11. Dezember 2019)

Würde der wegen der dicke auch in mein gehäuse passen? CORSAIR Carbide Series 275R
Wenn es klabt dann wirds glaub ich richtig eng.
Wäre der 280 nicht gross genug? Ist der unterschied schon spürbar


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. Dezember 2019)

Der 280er ist fast genau so groß wie der 360er - von daher spricht nichts dagegen die "kleinere" AiO zu nehmen, wenn die große nicht lieferbar ist


----------

